# Ground cacheing.



## Magus (Dec 1, 2008)

A great short term ground cache can be made of an 18 wheeler inner tube and a couple of hose clamps and it holds A LOT of stuff,and you can cram it in your backpack and haul it away when you're done.you can make several for almost nothing and put them at strategic locations for later use,although not designed for it,mine lasted 5 years.

Here's the how-to:
Go to any garage that works on large trucks and ask if you can have some old truck inner tubes.

Cut the inner tube in half,removeing the valve stem.

roll up one end and put a hose clamp on it,slop it full of rubber cement and let dry.

Put in your goodies [and a dessicant pack!]and repeat.

Here's what was in mine,just as a suggestion:
An SKS carbine,oiled,not greased and slid into an old sock.
A K-Bar.[not stored in the sheath,wrapped in a cloth.]
150 rounds of Ammo.
2 BDU sets.
2 pr socks.
2 t-shirts.
2 pr underwear.
4 MRE pouches.
1 small med kit.
1 cheapo water purifier.

But basically anything that will fit can be crammed in there,the rubber stretches so it can be packed tight,just leave enough room to roll the end and put your clamp on.


----------



## Homer_Simpson (Oct 19, 2008)

Sounds like a good idea, keep in mind, if talking about putting your items underground having the means to dig it up. I live in an area where frost runs several feet in the ground for 6 months or so I would need some heavy equipment to dig that up not good when I really need the stuff


----------



## Canadian (Dec 14, 2008)

If you went to a random part of the country side and just started digging with a back hoe I wonder how many SKS rifles and other stuff you would find?


----------



## Magus (Dec 1, 2008)

I bury stuff in Ga.no permafrost here,lol.


----------



## Homer_Simpson (Oct 19, 2008)

If I did I couldn't get it until late May


----------



## Washkeeton (Oct 18, 2008)

Great idea but I have to say we have permafrost here also....


----------



## Magus (Dec 1, 2008)

Here's an idea I just pulled out of my ear:

Bury a garbage can and put supplies in it,only bury the lid deep enough to hide it and be easier to scratch open.


----------



## jebrown (Nov 7, 2008)

Good luck in finding an innertube from 18 wheelers as they have been using tubeless tire just like cars for about 25 years or longer now.


----------



## Washkeeton (Oct 18, 2008)

Magus said:


> Here's an idea I just pulled out of my ear:
> 
> Bury a garbage can and put supplies in it,only bury the lid deep enough to hide it and be easier to scratch open.


Nice thought but what ever is there is there till the spring thaw... No amount of scratching will help.... It is like trying to scratch open a solid rock... Aint happening with out some sort of larger equiptment... That is the reason that in the summer folks north use holes in the ground as a refrigerator and in the winter they use the cashe to store things in...


----------



## Magus (Dec 1, 2008)

Home depot sells a hell of a weed burner for 40$,thaw it with that,LOL


----------



## Homer_Simpson (Oct 19, 2008)

Magus said:


> Home depot sells a hell of a weed burner for 40$,thaw it with that,LOL


That is one idea but just make sure you have plenty of propane to run it.

The other thought I had would be to find a hill that you could put it into the side of it, still have the frozen ground issue but that can be worked around.

another option would be to make a cover that is removable, so later you can just pull it up


----------



## Washkeeton (Oct 18, 2008)

Magus said:


> Home depot sells a hell of a weed burner for 40$,thaw it with that,LOL


Is this on the same lines as the one person that posted in fav firestarters with the torch starting the bbq grill??...


----------



## Magus (Dec 1, 2008)

Same thing,yup.


----------



## Washkeeton (Oct 18, 2008)

(HEHEHEHE) There is not a laugh smiley


----------



## AgentFlounder (Dec 12, 2008)

I'm confused... what's the purpose of a cache? Esp. with an sks and ammo, knife and bdu's? ?


----------



## Magus (Dec 1, 2008)

....................

In case of social breakdown,urban warfare,riots,wholesale plague etc,one may become seperated from his goodies and require "spares"to get him out of "ground zero" or get his stuff back.


----------



## AgentFlounder (Dec 12, 2008)

Ok. I'm curious -- where would you say those scenarios rank, in terms of likelihood, along other disaster scenarios you've prepared for (e.g., fire, flood, burglary, tornado, hurricane, whatever else)?


----------



## Magus (Dec 1, 2008)

Lately,I expect anything,besides.....back when I stashed that crap,SKS rifles were 75$,BDU's could be had for 10$ and ammo was 2$ a box,it was cheap insurance.

Besides,Klinton was banning shit left and right and we were kind of expecting gun raids.


----------



## Expeditioner (Jan 6, 2009)

Found a link poste don another site that is pretty good. The focus is on weapons but the principles can be applied to other items.

Enjoy: Hiding Guns -- Long Term Storage of Guns


----------



## questor (Nov 9, 2008)

Just curious . . .
but, how long would a rubber inner tube last underground?


----------



## Spoon (Dec 23, 2011)

If you want to find inter tubes..look for tire shops that work on tractors and equipment. A rear tractor tire inter tube could make two or three caches.


----------



## questor (Nov 9, 2008)

I can get them . . .
I'm just wondering how long they would last under ground


----------



## kappydell (Nov 27, 2011)

Magus said:


> Here's an idea I just pulled out of my ear:
> 
> Bury a garbage can and put supplies in it,only bury the lid deep enough to hide it and be easier to scratch open.


Folks used to do that around here for mini-root cellars. Line the can with straw for insulation - helps keep freezing of contents to a minimum. 
For easier access top with something that does not freeze like dirt - the clean straw bale storage pile, for example will also help keep contents from freezing quite so hard. A pile of brush (but secure your can lids very well, critters can dig, too). is another good hide. Dirt is indeed too time consuming and often too hard for a cache you might want to access in a rush. If it is something you know you will not want for some time though, burying remains #1


----------



## Magus (Dec 1, 2008)

questor said:


> I can get them . . .
> I'm just wondering how long they would last under ground


Mine went 8 years.


----------



## BillM (Dec 29, 2010)

*The Septic Tank*

Your septic tank is an excellent place to hide PM's , Food , ammo or weapons.

No body will ever look in there for anything valuable !


----------



## Magus (Dec 1, 2008)

I actually considered that! glue caps on some 8" PVC and you could hide several guns in there,just hack saw it open or smash the case when needed.:congrat:


----------



## Jason (Jul 25, 2009)

I'll dig another hole before I hide food in my septic tank, thank you. 

As an added seal for the ends of the tube you could "gooseneck" the ends of the cache tube. It's how asbestos workers seal their waste bags. In this case, you'd twist the tube end as tight as you can, then fold it double, THEN put on the hose clamp. Done properly it should make an airtight seal, and glopping rubber cement on it , as mentioned previously,would be an even greater assurance that it was sealed.


----------



## Tweto (Nov 26, 2011)

As anybody talked about how to mark the location? Its one thing if you bury it in the back yard and another if you bury it away from home. If I buried something in the farm field behind my house and then tried to find it years later, I couldn't find it.

I have some ideas on how to do this, but I want to here what some of you think would be a good way to mark it.


----------



## Jason (Jul 25, 2009)

Leave notes in your house/vehicle along the lines of "10 paces from the tree that had the broken branch across the trail in 2008" or something... as long as it makes sense to you but nt to me it doesn't matter how long I study your note, I won't be able to make sense of it.


----------



## questor (Nov 9, 2008)

I use a number, usually 4, 6 or 8, of permanent land marks. 
Set so that I can draw a sight line between them.
where the lines cross is where the cache is.
Sometimes I take it a step further and draw a line of sight from that point
to another permanent land mark.
then divide that by1/2 or 1/3rd, or whatever from either end
It is a bit complex but the value of the cache, to you, determines the amount of security.
_The important part is making sure the land marks are permanent_
that is why I use several points. That way if one goes missing you still have the others to go by.


----------



## Magus (Dec 1, 2008)

Dog tombstone.

Here lies Rex,best **** dog ever!
1999-2009


----------



## questor (Nov 9, 2008)

I like it !!!!


----------



## Jason (Jul 25, 2009)

Magus, that is a fine idea.


----------



## Magus (Dec 1, 2008)

I did it.nobody has disturbed Ol' Rex yet.


----------



## questor (Nov 9, 2008)

stone or metal ??


----------



## VUnder (Sep 1, 2011)

questor said:


> Just curious . . .
> but, how long would a rubber inner tube last underground?


I have dug some up at old home places that were still good texture, and nobody had lived in these areas since the late 40's. Keeping the sun off the rubber keeps it in good shape. Our tubes are made out of better rubber anyway, modern ones, I mean. The sun is a deteriorator of the highest degree. If you can keep most anything out of the sun, and not soaked in water, it will last.

But, everyone remember, the worst thing is forgetting to remember something. So, mark your caches well.


----------



## sailaway (Mar 12, 2009)

Jason said:


> I'll dig another hole before I hide food in my septic tank, thank you.
> 
> As an added seal for the ends of the tube you could "gooseneck" the ends of the cache tube. It's how asbestos workers seal their waste bags. In this case, you'd twist the tube end as tight as you can, then fold it double, THEN put on the hose clamp. Done properly it should make an airtight seal, and glopping rubber cement on it , as mentioned previously,would be an even greater assurance that it was sealed.


I would also recomend 5200 marine sealent by 3m, I use it for maintenance below the water line on my boat. Good luck getting it apart.


----------



## survivalist72 (Jan 4, 2012)

plastic 5 gallon buckets or 55 gallon plastic drums work well too.
Waterproof, pest resistant, won rot or rust away.
can be had for cheap or free many places.
stores a lot of stuff when need be.


----------



## questor (Nov 9, 2008)

the 'large plastic barrels' do work well. However I have found that they can get heavy quick. most times too heavy for one person to handle. Also it requires a larger hole and more work and time to recover.
I've found that the 5 gallon bucket with gamma lids buried about a foot to 18 inches deep covered with about 2 inches of dirt and that covered with a 2x2 well treated piece of 1 inch plywood, then the hole filled, works very well. Near by I use an 8 or 10 inch piece of Schedule 80 PVC about 3 to 4 feet long, with 'capped' ends for my longer supplies. The PVC is a bit spendy but worth it for my purposes.


----------



## sailaway (Mar 12, 2009)

I use pvc also and have been thinking about 5 gallon pales. I also seal mine with 3M 5200.


----------



## GlockASP (Jan 30, 2013)

questor said:


> I use a number, usually 4, 6 or 8, of permanent land marks.
> Set so that I can draw a sight line between them.
> where the lines cross is where the cache is.
> Sometimes I take it a step further and draw a line of sight from that point
> ...


:beercheer:

Outstanding!

one of the best ideas i have seen in a long time for this.


----------

